# Für eine verantwortungsvolle Hobbyfischerei auf globaler Ebene



## Thomas9904 (12. August 2011)

*Für eine verantwortungsvolle Hobbyfischerei auf globaler Ebene​*
Auch mal interessant zu lesen:
http://www.idw-online.de/pages/de/news436170



> Nationale und internationale Fischereiexperten haben am Berliner Leibniz-Institut für Gewässerökologie und Binnenfischerei (IGB) die erste global gültige Richtlinie für eine verantwortungsvolle Freizeitfischerei entwickelt und abgestimmt.



Warum da keiner der Verbände (VDSF, DAV) federführend mit dabei war, wenns um so wichtige Dinge geht für die Angler, lässt dann einfach mal wieder die Frage aufkommen, was machen die Verbände eigentlich *angelpolitisch* für uns?

Machen sie angelpolitisch überhaupt was?

Gibt es eine Vision, wo die Verbände angelpolitisch hinwollen?

Mehr Angler, mehr Macht mehr Einfluss?

Oder doch nur das verwalten der nicht geringen Gelder, welche die über die Vereine zwangsorganisierten Angler an die Verbände (Land- wie Bund) abdrücken?

Und das sich erschöpfen in dem leidigen Trauerspiel um Pfründe, Macht, Kohle und persönliche Eitelkeiten bei der Fusion?

Wo bleibt das offensive eintreten für und das positive Darstellen der Angler und des Angelns?

Die ganzen Vorteile die das Angeln und damit auch die Angler sowohl in okölogioscher, ökonomischer wie auch sozialer Hinsicht für eine Gesellschaft bringen?

Dass Bewirtschaftung und Management der Gewässer und Bestände durch Angler gegenüber dem plündern der Gewässer durch die Fischerei enorme Vorteile hat, wenn man nicht nur die billige Fischversorgung der Bevölkerung im Auge hat?

Wo bleibt wenigstens das sprechen mit einer Stimme für eine gemeinsame Vision der Stärkung von Angeln und Angler?

Dazu bräuchte es nicht mal eine Fusion, das könnten die Verbände verbandsübergreifend in Politik, Medien und Gesellschaft propagieren - aber im Kampf gegeneinander ist scheinbar das begrenzte Funktionärshirn nicht in der Lage, auch mal über den Tellerrand zu schauen.

Manchmal frage ich mich angesichts solcher Dinge dann wirklich, ob es nicht besser wäre die Sportfischer- und Anglerverbände abzuschaffen oder auszubluten - zumindest mit den jetzt aktiv dort handelnden Personen.........

Es ist ein Trauerspiel..................


----------



## angler1996 (12. August 2011)

*AW: Für eine verantwortungsvolle Hobbyfischerei auf globaler Ebene*

nur so, stand glaube ich in Deinen New's

http://www.anglerverband.com/index.php?option=com_content&view=article&id=320&Itemid=331

Gruß A.


----------



## Thomas9904 (12. August 2011)

*AW: Für eine verantwortungsvolle Hobbyfischerei auf globaler Ebene*

Das sind 2 Paar Stiefel:
Das eine (Link von Dir) war die Weltangelkonferenz mit den Problemen und Aussichten der Angelfischerei weltweit (was ja der DAV mit organisiert hat, ich weiss nicht mal ob da deswegen dann überhaupt jemand vom VDSF anwesend war). 
Anglerintern sozusagen.. 

Das oben geschriebene jedoch eine Versammlung direkt *danach* (und örtlich um die Ecke) von Fischereiexperten und Wissenschaftlern und NGO`s, bei der es um die Festschreibung von Richtlinien für eine verantwortungsvolle Ausübung der Freizeitfischerei ging.....
Durch die Beteiligung der genannten Organisationen nicht nur anglerintern sondern mit Ausstrahlung eben auch in Medien, Politik und Gesellschaft....


----------



## Gemini (12. August 2011)

*AW: Für eine verantwortungsvolle Hobbyfischerei auf globaler Ebene*

Wenn ich das richtig verstehe wurden dort Richtlinien und Empfehlungen erarbeitet.

U.a. ging es wohl um:

"_Die Richtlinien beziehen sich auf alle Formen der Angelfischerei (z.B. entnahmeorientierte Angelfischerei wie in Deutschland typisch oder das Angeln auf Basis des Freilassens aller gefangenen Fische) und auf alle Gewässertypen (Salz- und Süßwasser)."_

Ich hätte gerne die Art der Berichterstattung gesehen wenn sich der VDSF nun tatsächlich daran daran beteiligt hätte... 

Die erarbeiteten Guidelines kann man dann ab November einsehen...

Parallel hat diese Veranstaltung in Berlin stattgefunden:_"The 6th World Recreational Fishing Conference (WRFC)"_

Gehostet von u.a. DAV, Arlinghaus und als ein Sponsor (neben allen Angelgeräteherstellern) der LFV Weser Ems, 
gibt es dazu vielleicht irgendwas interessantes zu berichten?


----------



## Tomasz (12. August 2011)

*AW: Für eine verantwortungsvolle Hobbyfischerei auf globaler Ebene*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Das sind 2 Paar Stiefel:
> Das eine war die Weltangelkonferenz mit den Problemen und Aussichten der Angelfischerei weltweit (was ja der DAV mit organisiert hat, ich weiss nicht mal ob da deswegen dann überhaupt jemand vom VDSF anwesend war).
> Anglerintern sozusagen..
> 
> ...



Den einen Stiefel hat sich zumindest ja der DAV angezogen. Wer war denn von Seiten der AB-Redaktion anwesend oder habt ihr keine Einladung erhalten?
Den zweiten Stiefel konnte sich keine Verband anziehen, weil es ein Treffen von international anerkannten Forschern und Wissenschaftlern war, zu der von den Organisatoren (in dem Fall die Welternährungsorganisation der Vereinten Nationen) eingeladen wurde. 
Wenn der DAV, der ja auch überhaupt nicht vorgibt eine wissenschaftliche Institution zu sein, dazu nicht eingeladen wurde, würde ich es als vermessen empfinden, wenn sie da einfach mit zwei oder drei "Hobbywissenschaftlern" vor der Tür stehen würde.
Man sollte die Kirche ruhig da stehen lassen, wo sie hingehört, nämlich im Dorf|wavey:.

Gruß

Tomasz


----------



## Thomas9904 (12. August 2011)

*AW: Für eine verantwortungsvolle Hobbyfischerei auf globaler Ebene*

Man wird sehen ob und was es  da zu berichten gibt.

Bei der bekannten Nichtinformationspolitik der Verbände werden wir es wohl nicht über diese erfahren, sondern so wie hier auch gucken müssen, wo man die Infos herkriegt..

Es ist ja nicht nur jede fehlende angelpolitische Vision, sondern auch eben gerade fehlende Informations- und Diskussionskultur und das undemokratische Verhalten der Verbände, was mich immer so ankotzt - auch da ist das wieder nur ein Beispiel mehr.......


----------



## Thomas9904 (12. August 2011)

*AW: Für eine verantwortungsvolle Hobbyfischerei auf globaler Ebene*



> Wer war denn von Seiten der AB-Redaktion anwesend oder habt ihr keine Einladung


Leider haben wir keine große Redaktion und neben zu wenig Leuten auch zu wenig Zeit.

Weswegen wir die Einladung nicht annehmen konnten, aber die Zusage haben, über die entsprechenden Ergebbisse (wird wohl bis Mitte/Ende September dauern) informiert werden und diese dann auch veröffentlichen können.

Zudem fand das Ganze in Englisch statt als internationale Konferenz. Und da fehlt mir dann zugegeben schlicht der Wortschatz der englischen Fachterminologie. Da reicht das normale Englisch, mit man sonst überall durchkommt, dann eben nicht mehr aus..




> Den zweiten Stiefel konnte sich keine Verband anziehen, weil es ein Treffen von international anerkannten Forschern und Wissenschaftlern war, zu der von den Organisatoren (in dem Fall die Welternährungsorganisation der Vereinten Nationen) eingeladen wurde.


Und selbstverständlich kann man sich da einbringen in eine solche Veranstaltung - Einladung hin oder her.

So man nur will....

Was man allerdings einbringen soll, wenn eben jede angelpolitische Richtlinie und Vision fehlt, ist da natürlich die Frage. Und insofern nur konsequent im Dilletantismus, wenn sich die Verbände dann auch raushalten.

Zielführende Lobbyarbeit sieht aber eben anders aus - und dazu gehören zuerst mal gemeinsame angelpolitische Grundlinien, bevor man um Pfründe, Kohle, Macht und persönliche Eitelkeiten streitet.

Und das war dazu nichts als ein weiteres Beispiel...

Das muss man natürlich nicht so sehen - aber dann sollte man sich auch nicht beschweren, wenn wir weiterhin sowohl unfähige wie zerstrittene Verbände/Funktionäre behalten statt einer vorwärtsgewandten Lobbyarbeit, die so dringend nötig wäre..

Daher, wie im Eingangsposting geschrieben:


> Manchmal frage ich mich angesichts solcher Dinge dann wirklich, ob es nicht besser wäre die Sportfischer- und Anglerverbände abzuschaffen oder auszubluten - zumindest mit den jetzt aktiv dort handelnden Personen.........
> 
> Es ist ein Trauerspiel..................


----------



## Gemini (12. August 2011)

*AW: Für eine verantwortungsvolle Hobbyfischerei auf globaler Ebene*

Zu wenig Zeit um an einer Veranstaltung teilzunehmen, bei der mehr als 300 Teilnehmer aus 33 Ländern unter Beteiligung von mindestens einem VDSF Landesverband und mit Organisatoren wie DAV und Arlinghaus für Angler hochinteressante Themen erörtern?

Trotz erfolgter Einladung? 

Interessant...


----------



## Tomasz (12. August 2011)

*AW: Für eine verantwortungsvolle Hobbyfischerei auf globaler Ebene*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> ...Zudem fand das Ganze in Englisch statt als internationale Konferenz. Und da fehlt mir dann zugegeben schlicht der Wortschatz der englischen Fachterminologie. Da reicht das normale Englisch, mit man sonst überall durchkommt, dann eben nicht mehr aus...



Und unsere Angelfunktionäre sollen fachenglisch sprechen können.



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> ...Und selbstverständlich kann man sich da einbringen in eine solche Veranstaltung - Einladung hin oder her.
> 
> So man nur will....



Ich bitte Dich, dass kannst Du jetzt nicht wirklich ernsthaft meinen, dass ein paar Hobbyfischer da auf einer wissenschaftlichen Fachkonferenz der Vereinten Nationen auftreten. Demnächst sollen sie auch noch nach New York zum Sicherheitsrat.
Manchmal überkommen mich bei Dir wirklich Zweifel...

Gruß

Tomasz


----------



## Thomas9904 (12. August 2011)

*AW: Für eine verantwortungsvolle Hobbyfischerei auf globaler Ebene*

@ gemini:
Ja, zu wenig Zeit. 
Und zu wenig Qualifiktaion (siehe oben, Englisch..).
Man kann leider nicht alles können...
Ich entschuldige mich also noch mal ausdrücklich dafür, dass wir mit unseren begrenzten Mitteln nicht perfekt sein können.
Mea culpa...

Dazu kannst Du gerne ein eigenes Thema aufmachen, weil das mit dem hier nichts zu tun hat, in dem es um einen weiteren Punkt geht, der wieder mal belegt, dass unseren Verbänden (beiden) jede angelpolitsche Grundrichtung fehlt, die Voraussetzung sowohl für eine gute Lobbyarbeit wie auch für eine Fusion oder einen sonstigen gemeinsamen Dachverband wäre..



			
				Tomasz schrieb:
			
		

> Und unsere Angelfunktionäre sollen fachenglisch sprechen können


Die sollten zumindest mehr Auswahl haben als wir mit unseren paar Hanseln hier in der Red..



			
				Tomasz schrieb:
			
		

> Ich bitte Dich, dass kannst Du jetzt nicht wirklich ernsthaft meinen, dass ein paar Hobbyfischer da auf einer wissenschaftlichen Fachkonferenz der Vereinten Nationen auftreten.


Ist ja genau das was ich kritisiere:
Das unsere Verbände eben keine zielführende Lobbyarbeit machen, die vorhandenne wissenschaftlichen Arbeiten (Arlinghaus hat das ja mitorganisiert) nicht positiv für Angler nutzen und so eben als als das wahrgenommen werden (hier ja augenscheinlich auch von Dir) als das was sie sind:
Kleingeister und Hobbyfunktionäre, welche man eh nicht ernst nehmen muss (als Politker, Medien oder Gesellschaft).

Kein Wunder, dass es so ist wies ist - ein Trauerspiel ohne angelpolitsche Grundhaltung und daher auch ohne Durschlagskraft, auch noch finanziert von den Anglern selber........


----------



## angler1996 (12. August 2011)

*AW: Für eine verantwortungsvolle Hobbyfischerei auf globaler Ebene*

ohne jetzt da allzu viel konstruieren zu wollen
zufällig ist der 

*Referent *
Dr. Thomas Meinelt
Referent für Gewässerfragen/Naturschutz
des DAV 

im Hauptberuf wiss. MA des IGB
( also des beteiligten Institutes)
ob dabei auch Wissenschaftler anwesend waren, die zufällig im VdSF sind habsch jetzt nicht geguckt ( nicht aus Böswilligkeit , sondern Zeitmangel)

Falls ich das so aus rechtlichen Erwägungen so nicht einstellen darf , bitte löschen.

Gruß A.


----------



## Tomasz (12. August 2011)

*AW: Für eine verantwortungsvolle Hobbyfischerei auf globaler Ebene*



Gemini schrieb:


> Zu wenig Zeit um an einer Veranstaltung teilzunehmen, bei der mehr als 300 Teilnehmer aus 33 Ländern unter Beteiligung von mindestens einem VDSF Landesverband und mit Organisatoren wie DAV und Arlinghaus für Angler hochinteressante Themen erörtern?
> 
> Trotz erfolgter Einladung?
> 
> Interessant...



Nee wenn ich es richtig verstanden habe hatte er zu der anderen Konferenz die Einladung bekommen. Wobei ich mich wirklich ernsthaft frage, woher die Welternährungsorganisation seine Adresse her hatte.
Aber stimmt schon. Wenn einem als Redaktion solche Themen am Herzen liegen und es ja angeblich so einfach sein soll, dass auch ein Angelverband daran teilnehmen könnte, so hätte ich als Redaktion alles in Bewegung gesetzt um da hinzufahren, statt mich mit Funktionären in Thüringen treffen zu wollen oder seitenweise eigene Zitate zu wiederholen. 
Klar liegt Berlin ein Stück weg von Euch, aber da ist auch wieder mein Vorschlag, Euch endlich einen Verteter aus den neuen Bundesländern mit vor-Ort-Kenntnis in die Redaktion zu holen, statt uns ständig erklären zu wollen, was bei uns in den neuen Bundesländern im DAV falsche läuft.

Gruß

Tomasz


----------



## Thomas9904 (12. August 2011)

*AW: Für eine verantwortungsvolle Hobbyfischerei auf globaler Ebene*



> Nee wenn ich es richtig verstanden habe hatte er zu der anderen Konferenz die Einladung bekommen.


Die Einladung zur Weltangelkonferenz bekam ich vom DAV..

Nochmal Tomasz:
Mach zu unseren Unzulänglichkeiten in der Red. gerne nen eigenen Thread auf - aber versuch nicht wieder den hier zu zerschiessen........

@ 996:
Mir gings nicht drum ob Leute aus welchen Organisationen auch immer dabei waren (vielleicht waren auch ADAC-Mitglieder dabei oder Katholiken), sondern dass sich bei sowas die Organisationen als solche (als Lobbyisten) selber einbringen und positionieren müssten.

Denn wenn man sich schon bei dem Thema - Richtlinien zur verantwortungsvollen Freizeitfischerei - nicht einbringt, bei welchem Thema will man sich dann relevant einbringen und positive Lobbyarbeit machen?

Und das soll auch nur wieder ein weiteres Beispiel für die Kleingeistigkeit und die internen Kämpfe und Krämpfe sein, die eben statt sinnvoller Lobbyarbeit mit einer gemeinsamen angelpolitischen Grundhaltung stattfinden..


----------



## Gemini (12. August 2011)

*AW: Für eine verantwortungsvolle Hobbyfischerei auf globaler Ebene*

Ja schon, die Konferenzen fanden aber fast zeitgleich in Berlin statt. 
Da wird es wohl schon einen Zusammenhang gegeben haben.

Und mit der Zeit die für gewisse Lieblingsthemen aufgebracht wird hätte man als Einzelperson auch noch das Catering für die 300 Teilnehmer machen können.

Aber ich finde es gut dass auf die beiden Veranstaltungen aufmerksam gemacht wurde weil dort m.M. wirklich interessante Themen erörtert wurden wie z.b. 

T1.18. THILO PAGEL, JOHANNA HILSBERG, ROBERT ARLINGHAUS. Dimension of fish stocking
in the German recreational fisheries sector.

C1.14. GUSTAV HELLSTROM, ANDERS KAGERVALL. Attitudes of Swedish anglers towards
releasing fish.

C3.24. MIKKO OLIN, ANNA KUPARINEN, JUSSI ALHO, JONI TIAINEN, HANNU LEHTONEN, JUKKA
RUUHIJÄRVI. Changes in pike populations after 3 years size selective fishing monitored
via mark-recapture.

C3.26. ORIOL RIBALTA, ANA GORDOA. Tag and recapture study carried out in the Ebro
river delta by the Catalan Association for Responsible Fishing: Summary of
preliminary results.

C3.29. MARC SIMON WELTERSBACH, HARRY V. STREHLOW. Comparison of sea-based
recreational and commercial cod catches in the German Baltic Sea.

und viele mehr. Auch dürfte der Guideline interessantes zu Themen enthalten die Angler wirklich interessieren.

Von daher danke für die Info!


----------



## Gemini (12. August 2011)

*AW: Für eine verantwortungsvolle Hobbyfischerei auf globaler Ebene*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Denn wenn man sich schon bei dem Thema - Richtlinien zur verantwortungsvollen Freizeitfischerei - nicht einbringt, bei welchem Thema will man sich dann relevant einbringen und positive Lobbyarbeit machen?



Haben sie doch, auf der dafür passenden Veranstaltung. 
Dort wurde thematisiert:

T1 Stock, stocking and the future of *recreational fisheries*
T2 Change, adaptation and evolution in *recreational fisheries*
T3 Space, place and *recreational fisheries*


----------



## Thomas9904 (12. August 2011)

*AW: Für eine verantwortungsvolle Hobbyfischerei auf globaler Ebene*

Auch wieder am Thema vorbei, werd ich zukünftig einfach löschen - macht dazu, wie so oft gesagt, gerne nen eigenen Thread auf..


Zudem sprechen wir hier eben NICHT von der anglerinternen Weltangelkonferenz (so wichtig die war!!), sondern von der anderen Veranstaltung (http://www.idw-online.de/pages/de/news436170), in der es um die Richtlinien zur verantwortungsvollen Freizeitfischerei ging - wenn sich da die Verbände nicht einbringen, wo es drum geht das auch in Gesellschaft, Politik und Medien zu transportieren statt nur intern, wo dann?
Achja, nur intern.......

Aber darum gehts:
Es geht nicht drum ob Leute aus welchen Organisationen auch immer dabei waren (vielleicht waren auch ADAC-Mitglieder dabei oder Katholiken), sondern dass sich bei sowas die Organisationen als solche (als Lobbyisten) selber einbringen und positionieren müssten.

Denn wenn man sich schon bei dem Thema - Richtlinien zur verantwortungsvollen Freizeitfischerei - nicht einbringt, bei welchem Thema will man sich dann relevant einbringen und positive Lobbyarbeit machen?

Und das soll auch nur wieder ein weiteres Beispiel für die Kleingeistigkeit und die internen Kämpfe und Krämpfe sein, die eben statt sinnvoller Lobbyarbeit mit einer gemeinsamen angelpolitischen Grundhaltung stattfinden..


----------



## Tomasz (12. August 2011)

*AW: Für eine verantwortungsvolle Hobbyfischerei auf globaler Ebene*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> ...Und das soll auch nur wieder ein weiteres Beispiel für die Kleingeistigkeit und die internen Kämpfe und Krämpfe sein, die eben statt sinnvoller Lobbyarbeit mit einer gemeinsamen angelpolitischen Grundhaltung stattfinden..



OK, jetzt habe ich das Thema verstanden und werde fortan an dieser Stelle  meine Klappe dazu halten. 
Ich dachte es geht wie in der Überschrift angekündigt um die Konferenz an sich. 
Aber das hatten wir ja schon zur Genüge, dass ich sachlich wichtiges angelpolitisches Thema  und aus meiner Sicht, vielleicht auch sachlich richtige Verbandsktitik, verwechselt habe. 
Sorry dafür und somit weiter im Text.

Gruß

Tomasz


----------



## Thomas9904 (12. August 2011)

*AW: Für eine verantwortungsvolle Hobbyfischerei auf globaler Ebene*

Danke.


----------



## gründler (12. August 2011)

*AW: Für eine verantwortungsvolle Hobbyfischerei auf globaler Ebene*



Tomasz schrieb:


> aber da ist auch wieder mein Vorschlag, Euch endlich einen Verteter aus den neuen Bundesländern mit vor-Ort-Kenntnis in die Redaktion zu holen, statt uns ständig erklären zu wollen, was bei uns in den neuen Bundesländern im DAV falsche läuft.
> 
> Gruß
> 
> Tomasz


 
Moin


Ja dann bewerb dich doch mal,dann kannst du zeigen was du besser machst,und wenn die Kollegen was falsch machen kannst du es auch gleich intern richtig stellen bevor es irgendwo rausgeht.

Aber ich schätze ich weiß jetzt schon die Antwort = Ich ne ne keine Zeit...etc.das sollen mal andere machen,ist wie in Vereinen....seid 30 Jahren die gleichen Köpfe,täglich drüber schimpfen ok immer gut,aber selber was bewegen = um Gotteswillen ne ne ohne mich.



lg


----------



## Tomasz (12. August 2011)

*AW: Für eine verantwortungsvolle Hobbyfischerei auf globaler Ebene*

Hallo Gründler,
ist jetzt leider völlig offtopic und ich habe Thomas versprochen, dazu an dieser Stelle des Boards nichts mehr dazu zu schreiben. Wer mich kennt weiß, dass ich mich an solche Dinge halte und auch mal klein bei geben kann.
Ich bin um eine Antwort in keinster Weise verlegen, will aber weder eine Löschung noch eine Verwarnung riskieren. Von daher an anderer Stelle gerne. Hier geht es aber um die Ktitik an den beiden Verbänden und nicht um die Kritik an der Redaktion oder meiner Person.

Danke für Dein Verständnis

Tomasz



gründler schrieb:


> Moin
> 
> 
> Ja dann bewerb dich doch mal,dann kannst du zeigen was du besser machst,und wenn die Kollegen was falsch machen kannst du es auch gleich intern richtig stellen bevor es irgendwo rausgeht.
> ...


----------



## Thomas9904 (12. August 2011)

*AW: Für eine verantwortungsvolle Hobbyfischerei auf globaler Ebene*

Gut erkannt.
Und nu gebt ihr schön Ruhe oder macht euch dazu nen eigenen Thread auf - ihr wisst doch als langjährige Boardies wies geht, oder?


----------



## Blauzahn (12. August 2011)

*AW: Für eine verantwortungsvolle Hobbyfischerei auf globaler Ebene*

Hierbei kann man hoffen das dieses:

"....._Die Technischen Richtlinien würdigen den enormen Nutzen der  Angelfischerei für die Gesellschaft. Darüber hinaus wird ihre Bedeutung  für den Erhalt der aquatischen Biodiversität, der Lebensräume  gefährdeter Arten sowie gesamter Gewässersystem hervorgehoben. Aus  diesem Grund sollten die Interessen der Angelfischerei stets bei allen  Managemententscheidungen einbezogen werden, die aquatische Ökosysteme,  Küsten oder Einzugsgebiete in Binnengewässern betreffen.... "

_auch von den sogenannten Naturschützern verinnerlicht wird... 
und ja...
auch von unseren beiden "Spitzenkräften" verstanden wird


----------



## Thomas9904 (12. August 2011)

*AW: Für eine verantwortungsvolle Hobbyfischerei auf globaler Ebene*

Muss man wohl leider beides bezweifeln.

Und auch nicht au die Spitzenkräfte des Verbandes beschränken - das sind leider ALLE!

Denn die lassen zumindest die "Spitzenkräfte" gewähren ohne sich zu wehren..

So wie auch die Angler wiederum die Funktionäre machen lassen.

Und solange die Funktionäre ALLE (von ganz nach oben bis ganz nach unten) nicht mal ansatzweise eine gemeinsame angelpolitische Grundlinie hinkriegen, können die sich eh alles einsargen lassen, DAV oder VDSF, Landes- oder Bundesverbände......


----------



## Thomas9904 (12. August 2011)

*AW: Für eine verantwortungsvolle Hobbyfischerei auf globaler Ebene*

Hab die Offtopicbeiträge ins passende Thema verschoben:
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=204809


----------

